# Looking for reviews / information on Summa Sign D750 Pro



## roadhooter (Aug 2, 2009)

I found a used Summa D750 Pro for sale in my area for $500. I haven't seen it yet so I don't know what kind of condition it is in. I believe this is an older model that has been replaced with a newer model.

Does anyone have any experience with this plotter/cutter? What would a new one cost? Are there any software compatibility issues to be concerned with?


----------



## ledpenny (Jul 18, 2007)

I bought a Summa D750 last month, and it does fairly good cutting... often skips first cuts, a nuisance. Communication through the serial port is lacking, which gives, with Summa software, the ability to cut 'in register'. I'm hoping to find a computer guru to activate the 2-way communication capabilities. Summa tech Jason is mainly interested in selling their OverprICed parts(blade cushion, foam, 1/4 inch diameter, $7, serial CABLE, $75). Dale(?) is the one to get advice from.


----------



## mbarton557 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have had 2 of these plotters. The first I bought from Summa and used 8 years. I sold it with my business in 2007 and it was working great. I reopened my business in 2010 and bought a used one from Florida. the people had bought from a going out of business sale. It had problems with skipping. Thay had the wrong blade and bladeholder in it. They had the one for the reflective or thick materials. I purchased a new regular blade holder from Summa, made some minor adjustments with Jason's help at summa and perfect. Then I knocked it off the table and broke the plastic cover. No problem- packing tape and worked great. Then I moved it and shorted it out on the back. The piece to replace it is 125.00. I feel that is all that is wrong with it. I have the stand, media basket and the plotter for sale now and just bought the S75 new from Summa. I love the Summa product and the tech support is great. I have delt with them for 12 years. I also have a Roland PC600. THe thing I do not like about the Roland is that it doesn't track straight. The Summa when connected via the serial port reads the vinyl width and if it is a short piece it measures the length. I do not have to guess. The Summa also has media wheels that run in a track. It cuts STRAIGHT! I would only own a Summa. It is easy to use and precise. I have my Summa for sale for 700.00 including all . It will need repair but for the price much better than the 4500.00 new price. Mine is the 30" model





roadhooter said:


> I found a used Summa D750 Pro for sale in my area for $500. I haven't seen it yet so I don't know what kind of condition it is in. I believe this is an older model that has been replaced with a newer model.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this plotter/cutter? What would a new one cost? Are there any software compatibility issues to be concerned with?


----------

